# Best Cube For The $, Oceanic BioCube 29g or Red Sea Max?



## garrettgrillo

I am a new in the salt water aquarium scene and I wanted to setup a reef tank. I was looking into getting a good quality cube tank in the 24 to 34 gallon range that will keep my tank clean and have the lowest likelihood of crashing. I was looking at the Oceanic BioCube (29g), Red Sea Max (34g), JBJ Nano Cube (29g), and the Aquapod (24g). I was told the Red Sea Max was the best tank largely impart because of the high quality protein skimmer, but this tank is also roughly $400 higher than the Oceanic BioCube (29g) and other competitors. Are there any other cube tanks I should be looking at? Please help, I'm about confused as it gets at this point.

Thanks,
Garrett


----------



## Tyyrlym

Call me nuts but couldn't you rig up an external protein skimmer for less than $400?


----------

